# Antione Walker Fact



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

I was taking a look at the Mavericks stats and noticed an interesting
fact about Antione Walker.

We all think this guy is a terrible shooter right? We watched the
games. He throws up alot of bricks.

Well if you remove 3 point shots from the equation he shoots
non-3 pointers at 58%. This it turns out is second only to Dirk
who shoots inside the 3 point line at 59%.

2-pt FG%

Dirk 59%
Walker 58%
Jamison 54%
Daniels 51%
Nash 50%
Finley 46%
Howard 45%

I am thinking that if you forbid this guy from taking 3-pointer that
he is not so bad. You would have to threaten playing time if he
takes 3-pointers. If Bradley was put on the court and he jacked
up a 3-pointer Nelson would yank him out of the game so fast
that your head would spin.

Whoever has Walker next year and I still hope it is not the Mavs,
should take this tact with Walker and I actually think he would be
a much better player.

Anyway for me this was quite a suprise.


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

Exactly! Ive been saying this for a while, but antoines post game is terriffic! Especially his passing out of the post to cutters, im standing by my oppion of him being the best passing big man in the league. Yes above webber, and edges out vlade. 

The only other thing is, you cant really stop him from taking threes, he loves them, and it kind of opens up the rest of the game for him because it keeps defenders honest.

if a guy can average 20 10 and 5 (as he did for the celts once)theres a certain element of skill to his game.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

No one ever, ever complains about Walker's game inside of the three point line. He's great in the post within fifteen feet of the basket. Sadly though, he just doesn't get it, and will continue to be just a solid player as opposed to the year-in-year-out all-star he easily could be.

He needs a coach to play hardball with him. Tell him he gets one three point attempt per half, and if he goes over it, he goes to the bench for the rest of the half. Doesn't matter if they're wide open, one per half. He'd either have to learn pretty quick or get used to playing fifteen minutes per game. Once he starts sticking with that plan, maybe loosen up a bit with him, give him freedom to take an extra one or two a game. As soon as he throws up another 2-11 game though, back to the original rules. I don't know how it'd work with these rules exactly, but something like that could really do wonders for him if he listened.


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> Exactly! Ive been saying this for a while, but antoines post game is terriffic! Especially his passing out of the post to cutters, im standing by my oppion of him being the best passing big man in the league. Yes above webber, and edges out vlade.
> 
> The only other thing is, you cant really stop him from taking threes, he loves them, and it kind of opens up the rest of the game for him because it keeps defenders honest.
> ...


I don't agree with the statement that "you can't really stop him
from taking threes". Whether he loves them or not, I am quite
sure that he loves playing time more. He would be miserable on
the bench and if I am coach and he takes a 3 (unless its a shot clock
situation) he gets a seat next to me on the bench.

I also don't think he need 3's to open up his game as you say.
Vlade or Webber or any other post passer type player does not
need to take 3's to be affective and neither does Walker. He 
does need to be able to hit a 15 ft jumper to keep the defense
honest but he does not need to be out behind the 3-pt line.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

The best way from keeping Toine to shoot 3s, is to stop the Point Forward (or as I like to call it pF ) thing especially when he's the pF from the key.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats his PPG without 3pts, also whats Dirks, and Nashes


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Whats his PPG without 3pts, also whats Dirks, and Nashes


Well you can't really eliminate those shots from all those players
but lets say you make them 2-pointers instead.

Walker's average drops from 14.0 to 13.0.
Dirk drops from 21.8 to 20.5
Nash drops from 14.5 to 13.1

Of course I would not want Dirk and Nash to stop taking 3's.

A better way to look at would be what if you take all Walkers
3-pt attempts and made them 2-pt attempts at 58% shooting.

In that case his average goes up from 14.0 to 15.4

Of course these number are not all that meaningful but I think the
point is that Walker can be an efficient scorer if you completely
eliminate his 3-pt attempts.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I reckon we keep Antoine and give him one or two 3pointers a half, if he exceeds it then put him on the bench. Then try to use his salary to sign Andrei Kirilenko


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Then try to use his salary to sign Andrei Kirilenko


You'll need about 4 Antoine Walker's salaries to do that.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Do we?, His and Laettners and ummm umm dammit i really wanted Kirlenko


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> I reckon we keep Antoine and give him one or two 3pointers a half, if he exceeds it then put him on the bench. Then try to use his salary to sign Andrei Kirilenko




Use his salary? 


Kirlilenko is going to cash in when he's a free agent, and Dallas will only be able to get him through a sign-and-trade. And I'm sure the Jazz aren't interested in a Kirilenko for Walker swap.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Damn, i just thought coz Walker has such a fat salary that we could try to get AK47, him and laettners contract


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Antoine Walker is very capable of not taking the 3.


At the begining of this last season Nelson told Walker to stop shooting the 3 and he did. Then when he stopped taking the 3 Nelson told him to start taking them again.

This was written in one of your newspapers.

You don't have to threaten him with playing time. The one thing you can say about Wallker is he is very coachable.

I don't have any statistics but I bet the majority of Walker's 3 point taking last season came from times the shot clock was about to expire. I watched quite a bit of Mavericks basketball last year and he must have taken 2 shot clock expiring shots a game.
Subtract the aprox 150 times he took those kinds of 3's from his total.

I don't think it matter anyway. He won't be on the Mavericks next year.


----------

